# Newbie!



## lorzabatty (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, my name is Laura and as you may have guessed I am a newbie. 

I am planning my mostly DIY Addams Family themed wedding to my High school Sweet Heart. 
I was thinking lots of candles, crow feathers, different shades of dark red and purple flowers. Spooky trees and glittery pumpkins and skulls too. 
I hope we do keep the balance of the décor Dark Romantic, Gothic Glam and Elegant Halloween. 
Wish me luck! 
If anyone wants to comment ideas, tips ect... You are more than welcome to.


----------

